
Supreme Court backs employers over workers in first of two major labor cases - koolba
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2018/05/21/supreme-court-backs-employers-over-workers/355923002/
======
mtgx
Gorsuch backs corporations once again. He's going to be a bigger disaster of
judge than Scalia was.

